# Alko Ultra-lube Hubs



## jdpm

Hello. I have read many posts on the Ultra-Lube axles. I have a '07 Keystone SYDNEY fiver with 6k miles and I tried today to do the first Ultra-Lube service on the ALKO hub. 
I have read numerous posts from members who have had lots of issues with these things. Many say they continue to pump grease into the fitting waiting to see it coming out of the weep hole per the instructions, but to no avail. Then they end up with all kinds seal, brake, and other problems. 
I'm trying to be sure I avoid any of these issues before its to late. I used 2 3oz tubes of axle grease today on the 4 hubs and never saw any grease ozzing from the weep hole. 
Does anyone have these type of hubs? Is so, what experience have you had with them? Do you think it's normal for the 4 hubs to need more than the 2 3 oz tubes of grease. I appreciate your input. Thanks. PCM


----------



## sleecjr

jdpm said:


> Hello. I have read many posts on the Ultra-Lube axles. I have a '07 Keystone SYDNEY fiver with 6k miles and I tried today to do the first Ultra-Lube service on the ALKO hub.
> I have read numerous posts from members who have had lots of issues with these things. Many say they continue to pump grease into the fitting waiting to see it coming out of the weep hole per the instructions, but to no avail. Then they end up with all kinds seal, brake, and other problems.
> I'm trying to be sure I avoid any of these issues before its to late. I used 2 3oz tubes of axle grease today on the 4 hubs and never saw any grease ozzing from the weep hole.
> Does anyone have these type of hubs? Is so, what experience have you had with them? Do you think it's normal for the 4 hubs to need more than the 2 3 oz tubes of grease. I appreciate your input. Thanks. PCM


I dont know about those, but on my 31rqs i added a large tube of grease per wheel. I did this while turning the wheel slowly. I don't remember the oz but it was way more than 3.
I think i have the dexter Axel so it could be different.


----------



## hyewalt34

The first time I lubed them they took quite a bit too. Just a little bit ever since.

Walter


----------



## Thor

It took allot of grease for me as well.

Thor


----------



## jdpm

OK. Thats good to know. I was afraid of blowing out a back seal. I have read SO much negativity on these things. I'm just trying to go by the manual and do the right thing. I understand the fittings are really just for lube jpbs in between annual packings and inspection. Since I tow mostly in the FL heat at 70-75mph around 6k a year, just want to be sure they are lubed properly AND not mess up something! Thanks. PCM


----------

